# Im using durex lube!



## Mommy2Kian

Well i brought the durex "play" lube i read on a site that it didnt stop women getting prenant, in fact they used it for TTC, soo i went to morrisons and saw it was on offer £1.40... it states at the back "this is not a contraceptive and does NOT contain spermicide... So will we be ok using it? it's helped us loads!!!

:blush:


----------



## MrsR

don't see why not... if it doesnt contain spermicide.... :D have fun ;)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

We used it every single time we had sex and i'm pregnant so i guess its ok
xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well it was either that or pre-seed, and i didnt have the patience to wait for it to be deliverd, so im glad i found this because it's hell of a lot cheaper :happydance:

Thanks for the reply ladies!:hugs:


----------



## MrsR

sorry... when you said it was really expensive you intrigued me to see how much it was... so i looked it up... found this info for you 

https://www.preseed.co.uk/main.html

looks like its the ONLY :spermy: friendly one...


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

I have asked the same on here a while ago as we have serious lubrication problems :blush: - and reply i got said it's no good and can kill spermies...

SO i went home reading the side of my durex play bottle _ cherry flavour nogal hehehe_
and it said "not recommended for woman trying to conceive" so we stooped using it - i will try take a pic of the side and post it on monday.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My cherry one said that too, but we used Play Heat, Play Tingle and Play Feel, and i'm pregnant. So they cant be a complete sperm barrier. As we wernt even actively trying, just had a lot of sex :rofl: i dont know when i ovulated but i'm assuming the sperm must have lived a day or so even using the lube

x


----------



## erica2623

We're using the same durex play lubricants and I can't find anyhting that warns against using it just that sometimes I can make the juices a bit thivker down there and make it harder for spurm to pass through. Obviously not that much harder though as losts of people get pregnant using it!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ill soon find out come 14th feb, but if im not pregnant i wont completey blame durex lube, i need summat i think suffer with vaginal dryness, my man has got his "tiddler" pierced :rofl: and it hurts when dry, and without him, i have no chance so durex lube it was :rofl:


----------



## MrsJD

Preseed all the way girls, it's fantastic, I've got a :bfp: twice using preseed. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I think if i dont get pregnant this month im going to purchase some pre-seed :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

We used Pre seed for the first time last night, it was a bit of an experiment before the really fertile pre Ov time. I thought it was really good an felt like normal CM, DH didn't notice anything different either. :)

I got mine from Amazon and its a 40gm tube with little tubes to apply up to 4gm at a time. I also got 5 free HPT strips all for £14 inc P+P which i didn't think was bad.


----------



## MrsJD

Mommy2Kian said:


> I think if i dont get pregnant this month im going to purchase some pre-seed :hugs:

I would hun. After my misscarriage last July my CM dissappeared. My friend recommended preseed and it worked first time!

X


----------

